# Reading > Who Said That? >  Georges Bataille Quote

## atiguhya padma

I just found this quote from Bataille. 

To place oneself in the position of God is painful: being God is equivalent to being tortured. For being God means that one is in harmony with all that is, including the worst. The existence of the worst evils is unimaginable unless God willed them. 

Georges Bataille 

It makes God sound psychotic, which when you think about the idea that God knows everything about the future, is really the only conclusion you can come to if you believe in his existence. I mean it might not be psychotic to put the tree of the knowledge of good and evil in the garden of Eden, if you knew that Adam would fall because of it, but it certainly would be psychotic to then punish him for doing what you knew he would do, and furthermore, that because you knew he would do it, you also knew he would have no choice in the matter.

----------

